# New to the forum



## Cm1973 (May 9, 2016)

Hello all. Im new to this forum and a first time taurus owner. I just bought a g2 9mm and went to the range over the weekend. I am pleased to say that i had zero malfunctions through 150 rounds of mixed ammo. Gun ran as expected and was actually a pleasure to shoot. Bought it because of all the positive reviews but when i came to this site, lots of complaints about the g2. Hopefully i got a good one. I guess the next couple of trips to the range will determine if its a gem or a big p.o.s. I will report back when i get a few hundred more rounds through it. So far so good though.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cm1973 said:


> Hello all. Im new to this forum and a first time taurus owner. I just bought a g2 9mm and went to the range over the weekend. I am pleased to say that i had zero malfunctions through 150 rounds of mixed ammo. Gun ran as expected and was actually a pleasure to shoot. Bought it because of all the positive reviews but when i came to this site, lots of complaints about the g2. Hopefully i got a good one. I guess the next couple of trips to the range will determine if its a gem or a big p.o.s. I will report back when i get a few hundred more rounds through it. So far so good though.


Welcome. I had 500 rounds through mine when trigger safety blade snapped in 2. Make sure you shoot it as much as you can within 90 days or you will have to pay for return shipping. Be mindful of the trigger safety blade and the recoil spring and plastic insert. Ps. other sights have similar
Complaints just have to visit them.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to a great forum!! I also own a Taurus PT111G2after more than 500 rds I decided to add as one of my CC carry guns. That was just over a year ago, now the gun has over 1,000rds without a single issue... Its no secret I really like the gun who wouldn't, when I bought the G2 I paid 239 and change for it now they can be had on sale for less than 200.00. Again welcome aboard, and enjoy the site!! I'm new to the site here too, but have owned all types of long guns & handguns for well over 30yrs..


----------

